# New Black Rhom



## shaz141 (Mar 28, 2015)

Its been less than an hour and its already chasing my hand lol, does anyone know what kind of rhom this is? Its around 6-7 inches and looks bigger in real life


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Unless you know where it was collected from, its only speculation.

Looks quite a bit like my Xingu that I had, better pics would help.


----------



## shaz141 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ægir said:


> Unless you know where it was collected from, its only speculation.
> 
> Looks quite a bit like my Xingu that I had, better pics would help.


OK cool I'll send some better ones, here's a few from before. And is cod fillet good for him he ate two chunks that I gave him


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Cod is fine, a varied diet is best... Tilapia and white fish fillets, shrimp, pellets, etc. I would find a "seafood medley" at my grocery that was a mixture of things and fairly cheap. You can even feed salmon and high fat things occasionally, just be sure to rinse them off really well. A good pellet (I use Hikari Gold in the red bag) is the easiest way to go

Heres a google search of Xingu Rhom


----------



## shaz141 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ægir said:


> Cod is fine, a varied diet is best... Tilapia and white fish fillets, shrimp, pellets, etc. I would find a "seafood medley" at my grocery that was a mixture of things and fairly cheap. You can even feed salmon and high fat things occasionally, just be sure to rinse them off really well. A good pellet (I use Hikari Gold in the red bag) is the easiest way to go
> 
> Heres a google search of Xingu Rhom


Thanks a lot I'll mix up his diet but its gonna be hard getting him on pellets I think lol and yeah that looks a lot like mine


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Might take a few weeks to accept pellets... but they wont starve themselves to death.

Try stuffing pellets into pieces of shrimp, and feeding from the surface


----------



## shaz141 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ægir said:


> Might take a few weeks to accept pellets... but they wont starve themselves to death.
> 
> Try stuffing pellets into pieces of shrimp, and feeding from the surface


Good idea I'll try that, he isn't as shy as most new rhoms I've seen but he will take a while to take food from the surface I think he doesn't really trust me just yet lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

now that is a nice rhomb!!!!!!
as stated above you can never be 100% sure unless you know where he was collected as to what type this is. but a true and beautiful rhomb it is for sure! very nice


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

EPPPPICCCCCCCCCCCCCC RAWWWWWWMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------

